
Phono - JQuery plugin to create a phone in your browser - akalsey
http://www.phono.com/
======
xtacy
Does it work? I tried calling my landline and my mobile and it says "Answered,
Hangup", though I don't see anything on the landline/mobile.

~~~
akalsey
Are you calling a US number? The site says that free calls are only supported
to US numbers.

~~~
webignition
That explains why I also got "Answered, Hangup" with my UK landline even
though the phone certainly didn't right.

Might be good if the in-page demo mentioned the limited (US-only) aspect as it
wasn't obvious to me that it didn't work with my UK number.

------
Yccma
_"If you're developing from a local file system (i.e. not a web server) you'll
need to edit your Flash security settings. Select "Edit locations" > "Add
location" > "Browse for folder" and select the the folder that contains your
HTML files."_

'nuff said...

~~~
drivebyacct2
Nuff said about what? Yes, this has a dependency on Flash (soon to be on Java
instead optionally) but so does EVERYTHING that interacts with video or audio
devices on the host operating system. This is why Google Talk, Voice in Gmail,
etc require the google a/v plugin to be installed, and it's the same reason
that this requires Flash.

If you don't like it, go lobby the <device> in HTML5 committee.

------
clutchski
Aside from the cool plugin, the site design is great.

~~~
kj12345
Agreed, very slick. The only part that I think is confusing is the inclusion
of a 1/4" jack in the logo. I think of guitars and headphones and not
telephones when I see that, which moves me further away to the meaning of
"phono" that the site needs to convey.

------
JeremyBanks
I worry that doing something like this entirely client-side may make it easily
abused. =/

------
jasonkester
I don't see any pricing info. Are you re-selling Voxeo's services or do I pay
them directly? They don't seem to want to give out pricing either.

How about a ballpark estimate of what it might cost to actually use this in
production?

~~~
akalsey
For now, Phono works with a Voxeo backend (either the enterprise stuff or
Tropo, the cloud telephony API). The intent is to allow a developer to create
their own backend platform that works with Phono. We'll release the spec for
that once the API has settled in and we're sure there's no significant changes
needed.

Tropo's pricing is at <http://tropo.com/pricing/> and start at 3 cents per
minute. Voxeo's other products are based on amount and type of usage and you'd
want to contact our sales guys to get a quote. sales@voxeo.com should work for
that.

------
jasonlotito
What's up with the latest posts claiming JQuery plugins when they aren't. It's
using Flash.

~~~
akalsey
Javascript can't capture the user's microphone directly. So Phono uses a tiny
Flash or Java widget to do that part. The rest is all JS.

We're heading an HTML 5 working group on voice in the browser, and once HTML5
has mic support, Phono will use it.

~~~
rdzah
Any guess as to when the <device> element (or api - Berjon vs Hixie?) will be
adopted by a shipping browser so we can have this all-js microphone (and
camera) access without a flash shim?

My bet is Android webkit first (ericcson closed source webkit proof of concept
already exists); a timeline would be nice though.

~~~
akalsey
Any implementation right now would be pretty early. The live media capture
parts of HTML5 aren't fully-speced out yet.

<http://dev.w3.org/2009/dap/camera/>

With any luck, some browsers will form a defacto standard that solves the
outstanding questions long before the HTML5 group finishes.

------
mgkimsal
I called myself and I could talk on my phone and hear it in the browser, but
there was no audio picked up on my laptop mic to go back to the phone. I'm
assuming it's still being worked on - interesting execution though!

~~~
akalsey
We fixed an issue this morning where sometimes the Flash microphone permission
window wasn't showing up. Try it again and it should work for you.

------
c1sc0
The Phono guys were great in helping me integrate this on
<http://pitchpower.appspot.com>. There was a small bug on their side & they
fixed it in a few hours.

I don't really have time to continue develop pitchpower right now, but I
couldn't resist integrating Phono when I saw the announcement here. All in all
took less than an hour, so worth it. Back to _real_ work now.

------
js4all
I tested it with my GV US number and it is working very well. Great job. Too
bad it doesn't work on iPad because of the flash applet. (Java wouldn'd help
either) But that's nothing you can do something about.

------
gojomo
Does this have a flash dependency?

~~~
akalsey
We use a tiny Flash movie to capture the microphone, since Javascript can't do
that part. We'll be adding an option for a Java applet later, and once HTML5
has microphone support, we'll get that in there, too.

------
RossM
The demo doesn't appear to work for international numbers (I'm assuming this
is in the US, I'm in the UK (+44)). Not to say this isn't impressive.

------
ronaldj
Amazingly cool.

~~~
akalsey
Thanks! Let us know if you use Phono for anything. Would love to see what you
come up with.

